

Ask HN: Why Don't HN stories open up in a new tab? - KleinmanB

Is there some kind of best practice philosophy?  I work with many things running at once and it always confused me why sites would push you exclusively to the link you clicked.<p>Weigh in Gentle Fops and Courtesans.
======
michael_dorfman
_it always confused me why sites would push you exclusively to the link you
clicked_

They don't. The browser gives you a choice (via mouse-buttons.) The
alternative, forcing links to a new tab or window, is what takes away user
choice.

~~~
KleinmanB
Right, but "displaying on the same tab" seems to be the default standard. I
was interested to hear how people felt about both sides.

------
metageek
Because forcing me to open a new tab is evil. If I want a new tab, I'll
middle-click.

------
KleinmanB
I was using HN as an example. I have noticed that many sites do this (non tech
sites as well).

On something like a Macbook, or other one button mouse computers most
consumers aren't as quick with their understanding of "right click menus" and
other options.

Does anyone have a strong feeling when building a site about this?

In my experience when I am on a site with many things I want to interact with,
if I am pushed out of the site to interact I am less likely to come back.

------
frou_dh
Choosing to open in a new tab must be muscle memory territory for geeks. I
must have done it thousands of times on my MBP and I can't remember what I do.
I think it's holding the Cmd key.

I'm browsing with a Kindle right now which is actually a non-tabbed browser
with only one type of click. Hilariously it in fact refuses to open links that
try to force a new tab.

------
evo_9
I don't understand why this isn't just a setting on each of our account
preferences; if you want links to open in a new window you'd just 'check' that
option. Choice solves the debate (aka each their own...).

~~~
frou_dh
Ask every site on the web to implement an account option

vs.

Let the browser handle it

~~~
evo_9
Given the relative ease of adding something like this I don't think it's as
absurd a request as you are making it out to be.

Also, if you are on the 'pro new tab' side of this and occasionally forget to
hold down whatever extra key you need to for your particular OS, yeah it gets
old; not to mention the hassle this adds when browsing on an iphone/ipad/etc.

This change would have zero effect on any anyone; you'd have to go and turn on
this option if it were added.

~~~
frou_dh
Myself I guess I decide whether I want a new tab on a link by link basis, not
site by site. Regardless, an account option on every site just seemed like
epic logic bloat in aggregate. I do see the problem with touch screen
browsers. Maybe a gesture like press and flick could open a link in a new tab.

So my take is: never force a new tab, browser implementers should make it
quick & easy to decide for yourself for each link.

~~~
evo_9
Ah yeah, see I hadn't even consider that. I suppose for most it's probably not
an all or nothing choice. It's an interesting yet deceptively simple usability
'problem' the more I think about this now.

------
SanjayUttam
Is right-clicking and selecting "open in a new tab" that much more difficult?
(FF 3.6.X). You're clicking a mouse button either way...

------
HackyGeeky
Use middle-click. Many users don't like things opening in new windows.

